# Fragen zu einer Schaltung



## veritas (21 Juli 2010)

Moin Moin liebe Kollegen,

ich hab Probleme beim lesen von dem angehängten Schaltplan.
Kann mir ma einer die Logik von K25/21/26 und 24 erklären?
Und wie funktioniert das mit dem Motor? Links/Rechtdslauf? 
Ist das ne Steinmetzschaltung oder was ist das?

Danke im Voraus.

LG

Veritas


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (22 Juli 2010)

Diese Bauteile erzeugen ein Impuls-Pausen-Verhältnis was in Strompfad 2 zurück in die Steuerung geht, um dort irgendetwas zu bewirken, was sich aber mangels weiteren Schaltplan meiner Kenntnis entzieht.


----------



## MSommer (23 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

der Stellmotor ist ein reversierbarer Kondensatormotor. In der Regel werden solche Antriebe zur Klappen- oder Ventilverstellung verwendet.

„Auf“ bzw. „Zu“ wird K21 bzw. K23 angesteuert. K22 aktiviert das Impuls-Pausenrelais. In Folge wird das Relais K21 Impulsweise ansteuert. Dieser Impuls-Pausenbetrieb wird dazu verwendet um das Zeitverhalten/Laufzeit der „Auf-Ansteuerung“ zu beeinfussen. Dadurch läuft der Antrieb nicht zu schnell in die „Auf-Endlage“. Über K23 wird direkt die „Zu-Stellung angefahren.

Die Ansteuerung erfolgt aus der linken externen Steuerung/Schaltschrankfeld über die Relais K22/K23. Die Verriegelung an den Spulen K22/K23 ist eigentlich nicht notwendig, schadet aber nicht.


Die Anschlüsse der oberen Klemmleiste dienen der Spannungsversorgung für Stellmotor und Steuerung. Das Relais K46 dient meiner Meinung nach zur Spannungsüberwachung und wird in der Regel auf eine Störmeldeeinheit bzw. ZLT-Einrichtung aufgeschaltet.

Das Relais K24 dient zusätzlich zur Sicherungsüberwachung und Störweitermeldung auf eine ZLT-Einrichtung zur Verriegelung von K21.
Welche Funktion K26 (Abfallverzögertes Zeitrelais) insgesamt hat kann ich nicht erkennen. Es dient aber irgendwie zur Zeitüberwachung des abgeschalteten „Auf-Stellbefehles“.

Die Meldekontakte zur Linken sind meiner Meinung nach Rückmeldungen für die im externen Schaltschrank vorhandene Steuerung oder Meldeeinheit.

Das Ganze sieht nach einer „alten Siemens.Schaltanlage“ und Leitwartentechnik aus. Die haben früher immer etwas komplizierter gebaut.

Gruß
Michael


----------

